# Want to Spook a Sailor?



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

PM her addy JA. I'll send one.


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Count me in! As the father of two servicemen (one is also a sailor) I'd be very happy to share some Halloween cheer! Send me the address!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

PM's sent Tumblindice and jdubbya, thanks!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Jonny, count in the Partsman and tell your wife thank-you from me for her service! PM me with the needed info


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Please PM me with her Addy. I would love to be in on this. God Speed to your wife and all service men/women out there for our safety and to you and your girls.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

PM me her addy too. I would love to spread the cheer and thank her for her service. What a great idea.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Pm's sent to y'all partsman, sniglez and nhh, thanks for helping out I really appreciate it and can't wait to hear her report back! I'm thinking she'll be missing some socks as they are blown away!


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Any idea how long it takes for mail to reach her? I want the card to get there the week of Halloween, and not sure if there are delays.


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

Great idea! ... Let's make it International, I'll send one from Australia. My Grandfathers on both sides were servicemen. 
I hope it get's there before Halloween.

pm details


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

ya need to send your better 1/2 a creepy jackin the box. pop up snakes the works!

handle with care, this side up, careful opening this baby!

GOTCHA!
she's entitled to one god scare!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Love this idea, count me in!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Me too! You are such a good hubby!


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

count me in! PM me her addy too.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Please count me in. This is a great idea. I am grateful to your wife and her shipmates for serving our country.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ohhh, i like this idea, send me her address too. i suppose we should send them out right away so they get there soon.


----------



## FreshMeatScreams (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm in! PM me her addy! Thanks


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> Any idea how long it takes for mail to reach her? I want the card to get there the week of Halloween, and not sure if there are delays.


jdubb, usually about 10-12 days, depending on port calls and proximity to the carrier (mail goes into the carrier and out to the rest of the battle group). Thanks again.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Once again a big thank you to all that have wanted to participate, PM's sent to all. I can't stop smiling thinking about the poor womens face as she receives card, after card of spooky greetings! You guys are the best!


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Absolutely in! PM me. As an attempted Sailor (bum knee kept me out) I appreciate everything she and all our other servicemen have done!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

I'm so happy to see the terrific response you're getting JA! I knew it would be a good idea. She is going to be soooo surprised!

Now I have some more ideas to mess with your time management.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

PM me! I'd be happy to send her a card


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Count me in! I spent 5 years at sea myself in the 90's (USS Canopus AS-34 & USS ABraham Lincoln CVN-72) so I feel her pain. 

Incidentally, I was a postal clerk! 

Kudos to you for being such a great hubby / dad!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

It would be an honor Johnny! PM me with the details!


----------



## msim (Sep 29, 2007)

DH is 20 years Air Force and daughter is 3 years Air Force; I would love to send your wife a card!


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

Send me the info I send one too


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

I am in let me know


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

How thoughtful 

I'd love to send a card, PM me with the details 

angelique_nm


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Count me in, PM me....anything to thank her for her service, and help out a fellow Halloweenie!!!


----------



## beavervw (Apr 14, 2010)

My best friend is in the navy too, He's stationed in Qatar right now.. I'd be happy to send a Halloween card to a fellow service person!! PM me as well


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

PM me with address I will gladly send a card. My brother is in Army, currently trying to live through OCS. My thoughts are with with you and your girls with Momma gone. You guys are strong people.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I need the address too please!!!!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*I'm game. Send me a PM.  *


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

You are a good halloween husband. PM me her addy and a little something will be on it's way from SF =)


----------



## whimsicalmommy (Sep 23, 2010)

as I know how it feels to have a loved one deployed during special occasions, I'm in.  pm me her addy and I'll do what I can.  Maybe a few likes as well. I'll do a small package.


----------



## hannibal (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm in too! PM her address please!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Totally cool idea. Don't forget me JA! I support all troops land, air and sea!


----------



## Arlita (Aug 20, 2009)

It would be a honor to send her a card with a little treat but no tricks PM me.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

What a wonderful idea and such a sweet hubby! Send me her address and i'll be happy to get her something out.


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm in pm me too,


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

What a great hubby you are.
I would also feel honored to send someone so brave as your wife a card pm please.


----------



## Jen1984 (Aug 10, 2009)

PM me, Johnny!!


----------



## Julianne (Jun 16, 2009)

I would love to send her a card, PM me with the info. Thanks Johnny!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Sent my card out today!


----------



## Pumpkin Butcher (Jul 27, 2009)

PM me please, would love to wish your sweetie a Happy Halloween and thank her for her service!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I think that is a great idea!!! PM ME PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Count me in too


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Sounds great to me! PM the address.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

PM me, I'm soooo in!!!


----------



## propmistress (Oct 22, 2009)

Please PM me too. 

It is soooo sad that she can't be with her family .... but you and your daughters are the best! 

She is realy lucky to have you! And she will have 100s of cards this year to remind her of that


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

I would love to send her something I spent 8 years in the Marine Corps, 1st BN 2nd Marines.

as a joke you should send her fake enlistment papers that your joining the Marines!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm definitely in. I'd be delighted to send a card.


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Sure, count us in. Send the address and we'll send a card.


----------



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me in Ill be glad to make another card for her. Jsut PM me the addy and Ill get it sent out.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Count me in! Pm me her addy  Always happy to spread the Halloween Cheer!!*


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll send her one! I was in the Navy too, but I was a bubblehead (submariner). 
I hope her deployment goes well!


----------



## soundmankkc (Sep 19, 2009)

As the son of a sailor, put me in too. Keith


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

Count me in too! My entire family, extended family & inlaw family are or have been in the service, from Navy to Airforce to Coast Guard...you name it....I know exactly what it's like to be apart during Halloween! Pm the addy and I'll get something Halloweenie out to her....


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

You suck! PM me! NOW! or die or something...
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Add me to the list.
I would love to send her a card from Las Vegas!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Glad to help out! I'm in!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok guys and gals, I'm caught up through buckaneerbabe and pm'ed everyone the info. Whoa, I'm sitting here amazed at the response and a bit finger sore from typing ( a little copy and paste as well! lol). You all are great...I'll be sure to update the reaction(s) as she is Spooked full of Halloween Cheer! You all rock!


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I served in the Air Force and remember what it was like toactually get _mail_.

My wife already got the address from you, so we'll be sending something out soon.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

This is probably a stupid question but do these cards require anything more than a standard stamp? I have no clue where they are going based on the address.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

TheEighthPlague said:


> I served in the Air Force and remember what it was like toactually get _mail_.
> 
> My wife already got the address from you, so we'll be sending something out soon.


During my 22 years of service I loved the fact that later in my career I was able to get those immediate updates from home via email, but nothing, absolutely nothing, beats a hand written letter or personal card received through the mail system when thousands of miles from anywhere! Thanks EigthPlague!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Johnny, I'd be happy to send your wifey a Halloween card. We have WWII, Korea, Vietnam, and Iraq vets in my family, and we support our troops!

PM when your fingers recover


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Deadna said:


> This is probably a stupid question but do these cards require anything more than a standard stamp? I have no clue where they are going based on the address.


Nope, just standard postage, the fleet post offices will get the mail to the ships via thier port calls, replenishment at sea or through the aircraft carrier of the battle group.

And PM sent Gothikim, fingers are bloody stumps, but worth it in my opinion!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

You may need to recruit a secretary.


----------



## CROGLINVAMPIRE (Sep 21, 2006)

Dude, I'm in...PM me her address?


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm in too! PM me her address! Will send her a windmill


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I agree Maley....hmmm I wonder......

CROGLIN and Meeps, PM's sent and a big thanks from this Apple!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

JohnnyAppleseed....I am in too! PM me the info  My brother is a Navy Officer and out for 6 months at a time while his wife is home with their 3 small children. I know how hard it is on both spouses....would love to send her some Halloween Cheer!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

I would also love to send her a card! Thank you!


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I have posted a request on my facebook page for Halloween cards for Mrs. Appleseed  Making sure to send the address to people I trust and I already have people sending cards!!!! This is sooooo cool, she is gonna split her face grinning


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

MM1 and Laurie S, pm's sent and thanks again!

lzrdsgal is helping to take this spooktacular activity to another level! I can't wait to hear from her as she receives mail at mail call! Think she may need assistance! lol


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in as well.


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

I am so jumping up and down clapping!!!! How fun is THIS!!!! Johnny thank you for letting all of us make your wifes Halloween. They have all kinds of stuff for Christmas for the people serving our country, but none for Halloween that I know of. 

Maybe we can start a card send for next year for more soldiers... kinda like Halloween Forum Spooks a Soldier. It can be our pet project and we can spread the joy of "our" holiday. 

Oh Johnny this is gonna be great


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

PM sent HP! I think that lzrdsgal is even more excited than I am! lol  It's great people like you that maketake my simple request (coupled with Maley's idea) and turn it into an uniquely wonderful gift!


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

To me this is kinda like TOTing for your wife LOL she cant do it, so we are sending the treats to her. I do go a little overboard when I like something... its a issue I have


----------



## LonnieC (May 19, 2010)

lzrdsgal said:


> I am so jumping up and down clapping!!!! How fun is THIS!!!! Johnny thank you for letting all of us make your wifes Halloween. They have all kinds of stuff for Christmas for the people serving our country, but none for Halloween that I know of.
> 
> Maybe we can start a card send for next year for more soldiers... kinda like Halloween Forum Spooks a Soldier. It can be our pet project and we can spread the joy of "our" holiday.
> 
> Oh Johnny this is gonna be great


that's an absolutely wonderful idea....count me in if this gets started!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Package complete. Being sent today!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks one and all, the outpouring of spookiness amazes me! I'll be sure to let everyone know how it goes on the receiving end when I hear from her!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

package complete. being sent out tomorrow.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Got 2 more coming from Haunters Nation.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I love this idea. Please include me as well. You are a very sweet husband to do this. thanks for letting us share in her deployment by trying to make her holidays a little better. May we send her Christmas cards in Dec also?


----------



## Mistress Evilynn (Oct 11, 2005)

Count me in! Please PM me her address.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Maley my thanks for catching friends on HN, I have been so busy PMing I hadn't passed on the info there yet!

JustWhisper and Mistress Evilynn, PM's sent and Christmas cards are fine come the season if you wish to send a greeting. 

Thanks hallor, really appreciate everyones help (don't think I can say this enough), this is great stuff!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

just for the record...you still suck though...


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Glyphen said:


> just for the record...you still suck though...


Ah, my poor deranged friend, off your meds again I see....tis a shame, waste of a good brain and all! Thanks for helping out Gly, your a peach! lol


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

We are going viral folks LOL!!! My Aunt has 10 cards going out tomorrow LOL! She is gonna hurt herself with all this mail, she's gonna be famous


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

My friend wants a ssmall family pic to put in a frame for the wifey..please send now!...



and PS: Your head has a thin candy shell!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2010)

mine went out yesterday. My daughter's class will be sending out (approx) 15 more on Monday!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Glyphen, will send later today when I get home from work (but really I just think it's an excuse for you to quench your desire to look at the man you hope to become, thin candy shell and all! lol)

Cathy, thank you again. I know that she is really missing out on home as she has wanted pics of the Halloween mess in the garage as I have moved everything from storage to the garage prior to deployment into the yard (or what we affectionately call, the place where it looks like Halloween recently threw up)!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

More coming from HN!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Have something to send. It will be on it's way this weekend. This is very exciting for us and I thank you so much and I'm sure she will love it!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd love to participate in this. For some reason, I kept skipping this post since I don't decorated with sailors or pirates or such. I just clicked on it and am so happy that I did. I am sending you a PM now.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Count me in! My Husband was in the U.S.M.C,he loved getting care packages and letters,So I know your wife is going to absolutley love getting cards!


----------



## Dullahan (Aug 9, 2010)

What a GREAT idea! When I was in the Middle East my girlfriend had done something similar for Christmas for me with her friends and co-workers .. it was fantastic and gave me some of the Christmas spirit (in spite of it being 115 degrees!)

You're a good man JohnnyAppleseed. Its nice to hear that our Service men and women are being taken care of. Its very touching.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

the package is decked out and on it's way. shoved as much as i could into that little box. looks like with all the participants, it's going to be a nicer halloween. you're a good man appleseed. and this forum *ROCKS BIG TIME.*


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Pm's sent to printersdevil and LilsheDevil.

Thanks all for your assistance in all of this.....think she may be the talk of the ship, maybe even the battle group by the time your all finished!   Wow and hallor has it right, this forum and it's minions ROCK!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Has she been receiving any cards yet????? is she surprised????


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

when i sent mine out on the 8th, they said it would take around 7 days, so 3 more days before she probably will receive mine. yippee!!! but i don't know how things work? can she talk to you anytime, or is there set times so it might be a few days before you can hear? i bet she will be busting at the seams to relate to you the happenings. wowza


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Have you heard if she's received anything yet?


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

tick tock tick tock


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

i want in! my father in law is a retired colonel. we support our troops! send me a pm. i really like the idea of doing this every year! it would be an honor!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

PM Sent skullnbones, thanks!

All, they left a day or two ago from Malaysia, this was a brief port visit and I haven't heard from her since. There are periods (even in this day and age) where I do not hear from her, however I do pm her regularly via Facebook. I'm patiently waiting for the exclaimation of delight that is sure to come soon! I'll let you all know!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this is so cool and exciting. waiting to hear her answer is like waiting for my own surprise. 

when i was in about 4th grade, a boy in my class told me that his dad really thought my grandma was wonderful. he said his dad told about when he was in the service in world war 2 my grandma wrote all the srevice men once a month, they really appreciated it. i have always remembered that. she saved all the letters from the boys. i should put the letters in a scrap book and give it to the local library, i bet that would be a fun interest point.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Sounds like the scrap book would have been an interesting read Hallorenescene


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope Mrs. Johnny AppleSeed has a sweet tooth. My daughter did all the artwork on the box and I bought the card and goodlies.

A lot of my family have been in one branch or the other and know what its like to not be around for any holiday especially when there are little ones involved. 

I am so looking forward to hearing how she reacts as everything starts pouring in. I hope she has room in her bunk and her locker to put up all the cards.

Here's what's being sent tomorrow (Friday Oct. 15)










Here's what's being sent tomorrow (Friday Oct. 15)


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

She's gonna have a sack so big, Santa would be jealous. Bet the other sailors will be lining up for goodies though


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

WOW snigglez! I'm in awe and a little envious! Hallor thats a great memory and was thinking the same as Gly on how much I would love to read through that scrap book! I sitting on the edge of my seat waiting to hear from her when the spookiness begins to descend on her! Keep thinking she just dosen't realize that thanks to all of you, Halloween is about ready to pounce on her!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks glyphen and johnny.
sniggliz, how old is your daughter? that decor on the box is so very nice. hey, lol, we both sent her a bat necklace. you really gave her some nice snacks. you know, from the sounds of it, she will probably be wondering when it's going to stop coming in. she should be getting mine today. i gave her about 9 cards to pass around, and i gave a card for her. i gave a box of candy necklaces, 3 or 4 skeleton tattoo suckers, a bat necklace, a bag of sunflower seeds, and a few other items i can't remember. i just kept finding stuff to put in till the box would hold no more.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> thanks glyphen and johnny.
> sniggliz, how old is your daughter? that decor on the box is so very nice. hey, lol, we both sent her a bat necklace. you really gave her some nice snacks. you know, from the sounds of it, she will probably be wondering when it's going to stop coming in. she should be getting mine today. i gave her about 9 cards to pass around, and i gave a card for her. i gave a box of candy necklaces, 3 or 4 skeleton tattoo suckers, a bat necklace, a bag of sunflower seeds, and a few other items i can't remember. i just kept finding stuff to put in till the box would hold no more.


My daughter is 24 she loves to draw and do scrap booking and art projects. Now that I think about it most people here probably thought she was a little kid. She's my pride n joy. The necklace was between skulls and bats I grabbed the bats. 9 cards how cool. I did the same thing I was out n about and I saw something and said hey I'm going to put that in her box. I had lots of fun with it and my daughter had a blast making the box for her. If I had kids in school I would of had them have their classmates do cards for her but I only have my step son who is 16 but he's in a school that can't really do that easily in Utah. My other 2 step kids are out of school and one is out of the house. I'm sure she will love your gift box as well  Cant wait to hear from Johnny AppleSeed to see how she is reacting.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

This is when I wish I was still a Naval postal clerk, I'd kill to be there for that first mail call when all this arrives! LMBO !!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lisa yeah, wouldn't that be fun. snigglez, the way you talked i thought she was a little kid. lol. that's cool she scrapbooks. i hope her package makes it there in perfect shape. it was very very nice. my mom, grandmother and great grandmother scrapbooked. i have so many scrapbooks i have no room for all of them. no one else wanted any in the family. i sold 11 on ebay and made over $100.00. some i want to keep and some i still want to sell. they scrapbooked everything. i even found one i call my moms sad book. it has sad stuff in it. i want to show it to my sisters someday. and, if i remember correctly, seems someone on here mentioned they were having the students all send cards, that will be very cool. have a great day all my fellow good hearts


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I sent mine out yesterday. I hope she likes it!


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Wonderful idea  I'm in.........anything to help out our service men and women around the world.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm sure she wll like everything that is sent her way, thanks guys....hope to hear from her soon! 

HalloweenDan, pm with details sent!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Sent mine out! Hope she gets it soon*


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I put a tracking # on my package to Mrs. Johnny Appleseed. this is what is going on so far:

Detailed Results:
Bullet Acceptance, October 15, 2010, 1:44 pm, NORWALK, CA 90650	
Bullet Processed through Sort Facility, October 15, 2010, 5:58 pm, LONG BEACH, CA 90809

Your item was processed through and left our LONG BEACH, CA 90809 facility on October 15, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Send that address pm my friend, would love to send one !


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i asked to put tracking on a package going out of the country one time, and they told me you can't do it. interesting. i would have done it if i knew they could.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> i asked to put tracking on a package going out of the country one time, and they told me you can't do it. interesting. i would have done it if i knew they could.


a apo isn't considered out of the country.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Has she got anything yet?
I hope you hear from her soon.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

I bet she will get a ton of mail all at the same time,wish we could see her facebet it will be priceless,I am so excited and can't wait till we hear that she got them.
When my husband went on deployments,it seem like it took forever to hear from him,they all had to stand in line at the telephone booths at ports.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

h71, that's good to know for next time


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> i asked to put tracking on a package going out of the country one time, and they told me you can't do it. interesting. i would have done it if i knew they could.


Yeah when I went to the post office they asked if I wanted a tracking number for 70 cents more then I would know when she gets it so I said sure. I didn't think I could do it but he gave me one.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey all, nothing yet but they are due hit a major resupply in the next port (I think a couple of days away, but they are a day ahead so maybe less than that) and I'm expecting she will have a rather large mail call shortly there after! I'll keep tabs and let you all know very soon.

Zilla, pm sent with info.


----------



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Johnny, send me the address too. I'd love to drop something in the mail for her!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

PM sent tekcor1, thanks for lending a hand!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Sheeesh!! It's killin me to hear about her reaction to the goodies being sent her way!! GET THERE ALREADY!!! lol


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

No joke Kim  pins and needles... pins and needles


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

If it's not too late and if you're still looking for some spirit, i'll send a card too.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Junit, pm sent and it's never too late.

ALl, I'm with you...can't wait to hear from her when she has that first mail call. I've been building her up about having a bit of a surprise coming so she thinks that the girls and I sent her a package....well we did, but after all of your started heading out! Anticipation.......


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

I sent a home made card yesterday I hope she likes it 

angelique_nm


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I sent out a card and a small box of treats. I can't wait to hear either...  By the way, you are great husband doing this for her. And a big thank you to her for all she does for us.


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Tick tock tick tock


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

is it there yet


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

This is worse than waiting on the Secret Reaper thread!!!!


----------



## Haunted Dogs (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey, how did I miss this thread??!! I guess I spent too much time looking at the prop threads. Can you please send me the addy so I can join in the fun? Better late than never, eh?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

hurry hurry hurry mail. I agree this is more suspenseful than secret reaper. More fun too.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Maybe the Navy is holding her mail back out fear that the big load will sink the ship!


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Maybe "Sir Happy " is taking all of our postage to build more props?????????? LMAO!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

maybe they saw the skellys i drew on mine and they're afraid to give them to her. lol.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Bet you anything the Captain is going through the boxes we sent and is taking out all the treats for himself. Yep I looked on my tracking # again and it says the same thing it said a few days back: But then again there are those words "IF AVAILABLE"

Your item was processed through and left our LONG BEACH, CA 90809 facility on October 15, 2010. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.	

Detailed Results:

Bullet Processed through Sort Facility, October 15, 2010, 5:58 pm, LONG BEACH, CA 90809
Bullet Acceptance, October 15, 2010, 1:44 pm, NORWALK, CA 90650


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey guys and gals....update.....no mail has made it to the ship, it is being staged in thier next port. They will be somewhere for Halloween weekend and I think a certain sailor will be too busy to get off the ship as I expect her to be dealing with a rather large mail call all her own! Updating as I hear!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

you'd better update us...I'm more excited about this than about finishing my own decor. I check this thread every day, even if I don't have time to look at anything else.

THE SUSPENSE IS KILLING ME!!!!!


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

What a GREAT idea JA!  Count me in.... I'll try to send something from "up-north"!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

This is funny, I think about her every day, several times, and wonder if she got the mail yet. I have had adopted soldiers for years and was never this antsy to hear if they got my packages. This is so much more fun as a group.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

Dropped a card in the mail today.


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep a lot of us are waiting patiently "its hard" but we are. Checking here to see if Mr. Johnny Appleseed posts that she didn't know what hit her. I only wish we could see how she reacts as they keep calling her or they just have it in one big pile and make one mail call for her. To bad she can't be recorded that would be so cool to post on here. 

Trying to wait patiently ....


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Ack! waiting to hear too. Way worse than waiting for my SR gifts... The last port must have been too small to hold all the mail for her.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Still nothing? Does the Navy know we're are all waiting?


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey all, the day arrived!!!!!!!!! They pulled into Japan for a port call call yesterday (almost two days ago thanks to the International Date Line) and she was spooked at mail call. So far this is what I have heard from her posted up on my FB page:

Kristi Watson Dutton to Richard Dutton: want to say THANK YOU to all of rics halloween forum friends who sent me cards and packages for Halloween!!! You completely made my day at mail call today!!!! you guys are the best!!! HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!
Ric THANK YOU for being you!!!!

 As my wonderful wife says here and I have been saying all along..........you guys are the greatest! Thanks for all the help and as I hear from her, I will pass along to you and I'm sure there is more to be heard!


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yipee, hope she posts details of her happy halloween day. this rocks


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

So far, they arrived at 1 a.m. and they haven't received everything yet, she was the only one to receive mail and she had 2 packages and 6 cards! She is chatting with me and totally amazed by you guys and I do believe there is more to come! lol


----------



## Drucilla Skreem (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm so glad she got them before Halloween......Great idea and glad I could join in...


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww so happy for her! That was a wonderful idea you had and how sweet to. Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## trgtdg (Oct 16, 2009)

I found the post too late to do anything for your lovely wife Appleseed but I hope she knows she's got a good one in you.

Send her my bestest Halloween wishes!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

WOOT! What fun for her over the next week. You are an awesome hubby...


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

October 27th is....
* Navy Day - a day to salute all the men and women in the United States Navy that help to protect our country.

How appropriate!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great news! I'm glad she finally got some of the mail.
I hope she gets the rest of it ASAP. 
She better watch out for paper cuts! LOL


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

Just wanted to update all of you who have send me the halloween spirit from where ever you are. i have received 6 cards and 2 small boxes. THANK YOU TO YOU ALL!!! my mood instantly changed when i saw the mail today! when i saw the halloween sticker on the first card, i figured johnny appleseed was up to something! i have always loved halloween and i hate missing all the halloween fun at the appleseed home! i was in tears when mr appleseed told me about the spook a sailor! YOU ALL ARE THE GREATEST! i will share all my halloween goodies with my shipmates! thank you all again!!! HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

pictures will be posted soon!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

We say"Thank you" for serving our country,My husband is a Former Marine,been a military brat since I was born....It's always nice to send items to our military,keep on the lookout for more upcoming cards and packages.

Again,
Thank you


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoo hoo, mission accomplished and what? more to follow. it's a grand day on one navy ship.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yay!! So glad she finally got them!!! I'm sure there are more to come and lots of Halloween cheer to share.

And a big thank you from me and my family to you and your shipmate Mrs Sailor Appleseed!! We appreciated all you do!! Happy Halloween!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

JohnnyAppleseed said:


> Hey all, the day arrived!!!!!!!!! They pulled into Japan for a port call call yesterday (almost two days ago thanks to the International Date Line) and she was spooked at mail call. So far this is what I have heard from her posted up on my FB page:
> 
> Kristi Watson Dutton to Richard Dutton: want to say THANK YOU to all of rics halloween forum friends who sent me cards and packages for Halloween!!! You completely made my day at mail call today!!!! you guys are the best!!! HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!!!
> Ric THANK YOU for being you!!!!
> ...



I got chills! I am glad she was spooked a little before halloween.


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

LonnieC said:


> that's an absolutely wonderful idea....count me in if this gets started!


since i am the recipiant of the spook a sailor this year and in tears reading all the replies from all you wonderful people, i say we make this a yearly event! i am smiling from ear to ear!! its great to receive emails but nothing beats having mail when its time for mail call!!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

jackie slasher appleseed said:


> since i am the recipiant of the spook a sailor this year and in tears reading all the replies from all you wonderful people, i say we make this a yearly event! i am smiling from ear to ear!! its great to receive emails but nothing beats having mail when its time for mail call!!!


Hey, your not supposed to be in this thread! lol Glad you couldn't remember your login and I was able to surprise you! Love ya babe, enjoy there is more to come for sure! lol


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So nice to hear from you jackie slasher appleseed!!
Thank you for all that you do to keep me safe.
Happy halloween!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

YAY!!! So glad you are enjoying the cards and goodies!! Hopefully, these small gestures help to make your Halloween a little more special.. How sweet your hubby is for getting this all together..


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

jackie slasher appleseed said:


> Just wanted to update all of you who have send me the halloween spirit from where ever you are. i have received 6 cards and 2 small boxes. THANK YOU TO YOU ALL!!! my mood instantly changed when i saw the mail today! when i saw the halloween sticker on the first card, i figured johnny appleseed was up to something! i have always loved halloween and i hate missing all the halloween fun at the appleseed home! i was in tears when mr appleseed told me about the spook a sailor! YOU ALL ARE THE GREATEST! i will share all my halloween goodies with my shipmates! thank you all again!!! HAPPY HALLOWEEN!!!


So glad you has been able to celebrate a little bit of Halloween this year. Away from friends and family I'm sure it must be hard. I think it was REALLY AWESOME that you were able to post that you got your cards and packages and that you were so surprised that your Husband thought to do something like this for you. He is one special guy. You are One special sailor. Thank you for your services to all of us and our country. Hope you get some video conference time with your husband and your daughters for the upcoming Holidays. 

Thank you 
God Speed.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

All I can say is:

YIPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

So glad the mail started arriving. You enjoy!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is so cool, reading this choked me up, I hope she got my card, and JA, tell her from all of us how proud we are of her and how thankful we are to her and her fellow service people, thank you ,Jackie Slasher Appleseed!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great news! I, too, choked up. Thank you for organizing this JA and thank you wifey for serving for us.

I have a young niece who is just finishing up AIT in the Army. She is so lonely and homesick. However, just got news that she got her first assignment and it is stateside. She will be fine once she gets a little more freedom. 

We are free and live in the best country in the world all due to the unselfish service of men and women like this!!!!!!

My dad was a very proud Air Force retiree!


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

this is only the first year of Spook a Sailor! i will be taking it over from mr johnny appleseed and as soon as i get home and settled back in, i will be organizing the 2nd annual Spook a Sailor Program for all those that are deployed! Lets send all our members of the armed forces a little halloween cheer!

thanks again for all the cards and boxes i have received!! looking forward to the spookiness i am about to receive soon!

Happy halloween!


----------



## paulieshome (May 1, 2009)

*caught this one to late*

Oh boy, I caught this one to late. As a retired Senior Chief of this fine Navy all I can say is, Thanks to everyone touching out to make a sailor happy. Just wish the internet was alive when I was in. All we could hope to hear was " COD on the ball with mail". Happy halloween and God Bless America.


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

paulieshome said:


> Oh boy, I caught this one to late. As a retired Senior Chief of this fine Navy all I can say is, Thanks to everyone touching out to make a sailor happy. Just wish the internet was alive when I was in. All we could hope to hear was " COD on the ball with mail". Happy halloween and God Bless America.


i plan on making this an annual thing! this was great!!!!! seeing all the replies and the mail i have received so far has been a big morale booster for me!!! i am going to look into starting something on facebook and maybe a website! we have enough halloweenies to send a spooky gift to those who are away from their families for the holidays!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

jackie slasher appleseed said:


> this is only the first year of Spook a Sailor! i will be taking it over from mr johnny appleseed and as soon as i get home and settled back in, i will be organizing the 2nd annual Spook a Sailor Program for all those that are deployed! Lets send all our members of the armed forces a little halloween cheer!
> 
> thanks again for all the cards and boxes i have received!! looking forward to the spookiness i am about to receive soon!
> 
> Happy halloween!


You can count on me to be in on that one! Being a former US Navy Postal Clerk, I know first hand on how mail call can make people's days. 
I also know how P*SSED the PCs (oh wait - "Logistics Specialists" - pfft) will be when their liberty gets held up hauling all those bags onto the ship!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

How exciting doing more of this...count me in!


----------



## Thataway (Jul 26, 2010)

count me in too! I am glad she got them before Halloween! 


(And I thank all you vets and family members out there in netland too.)


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I loved being involved with this "spook a sailor" and I think it's a great idea to keep it going.  I will of course be joining in next time and every time after that. Spreading the halloween cheer is great and cheering up a sailor with halloween spirit is even better.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

doing every year would be so great!! I am so in!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Me, too!! What a great idea, jackie slasher!!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

Yep I loved sending something to jackie Slasher Appleseed, count me in again to send something to another sailor next year... It has been a blast


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Count me in! I hope ya got my lil Mummy  He's ornery lil cuss so keep an eye on him when the box is open 0.o


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spook a Sailor Update*

I received about 50+ cards and 5 boxes yesterday ( the date here was 10-29). I had the decorations put up in our mess decks (for those who dont know that is our dining hall) to share with the crew. I have pictures of the decorations up and now trying to figure out how to get picts of all the great halloween spirits i have received! 
Words cannot express what i feel everytime i see i have more halloween cheer to open and read! THANK YOU FOR ALL THE SUPPORT AND THE HALLOWEEN CHEER!!! this is my fav holiday!!! 
I will keep you posted on all that i receive!!!
Ric, i need a new pair of socks, the other pair got knocked off and lost!!! 

HAPPY HALLOWEEN TO ALL!!!

HAPPY SPOOKING!

Jackie Slasher Appleseed


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

Glyphen said:


> Count me in! I hope ya got my lil Mummy  He's ornery lil cuss so keep an eye on him when the box is open 0.o


i did get the mummy and he is in on the mess deck for some halloween decorations for the crew.
Thank you for everything!

Jackie Slasher Appleseed


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww that is so awesome jackie slasher! Happy Halloween and I would be honored to continue this tradition as well!!!


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

*Spook a sailor update*

As i was looking through my cards again, i saw that an elementary school had send me some cards. Whoever send the cards from Dacusville Elementary School in Piedmont SC, Please pass them a very big thank you for me and i want to wish them a Very Happy Halloween!!!! 

Thank You!!!

Happy Haunting!!!

Jackie Slasher Appleseed


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That may have been Creeepycathy's daughter. She's a school teacher.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this all brings a lump to my throat.


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

DaveintheGrave said:


> That may have been Creeepycathy's daughter. She's a school teacher.


it was awesome!!! all of you are awesome!!! i'll have to talk to creepycathy so i can find out the grade and send them something from the ship.


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> this all brings a lump to my throat.


it brought a lot of tears to my eyes and a big lump in my throat!!!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Girls cry a lot..its true and stuff! 
.
.
.
.
Glad the Mommy got my Mummy!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TfGFWlkxU8Y


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

@Glyphen~ that is really creepy looking!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

glyphen, that is just the sweetest mummy i have seen. you rock dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Dang I'm getting all teary eyed again....


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Glyphen, just saw the video.....the thanks is to you and all the fine folks here that made this all possible. You all out did yourselves in your responses. When I first posted the thread, I thought that there may be a few people interested, but the response was overwhelming and like every great haunter, from cards to little packages, you all went for it big time and really helped make this Halloween special for the women that has my heart in a straight jacket . My thanks to all of you once more, you took my simple idea and made it an extra special memory!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

jackie slasher appleseed said:


> As i was looking through my cards again, i saw that an elementary school had send me some cards. Whoever send the cards from Dacusville Elementary School in Piedmont SC, Please pass them a very big thank you for me and i want to wish them a Very Happy Halloween!!!!
> 
> Thank You!!!
> 
> ...




aww.. That was my daughter's class. And they loved doing it!!!  Glad you liked them. 
I'll pass the message along to them.... 

Cathy


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

yeah, this is a happy thread! I loved Spooking a Sailor...
Cant wait for next year!
Jackie, thanks for all you and your fellow service men and women do to keep us safe!!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

Jackie...can I have a surface to surface guided missile for Christmas?


----------



## jackie slasher appleseed (Feb 15, 2009)

Glyphen said:


> Jackie...can I have a surface to surface guided missile for Christmas?


sure! i'll have one sent missile mail for u from the uss shoup!!!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

jackie slasher appleseed said:


> sure! i'll have one sent missile mail for u from the uss shoup!!!


Yay! 

*thinks "Okay Spirit Store, I think you might want to change your discount policy for me now!"


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Glyphen said:


> Yay!
> 
> *thinks "Okay Spirit Store, I think you might want to change your discount policy for me now!"


Too funny! HA HA HA HA HA!!! The mummy looks fantastic Glyphen!

Can't wait to see pictures of the mess with all the cards and stuff. So happy that you got totally spooked this Halloween, Jackie. 

The people at HalloweenForum are the most special people on the 'net!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Glyphen said:


> Yay!
> 
> *thinks "Okay Spirit Store, I think you might want to change your discount policy for me now!"



You're lucky she didn't ask for coordinates to your house - it could be sent AIR mail! Too bad it's one time use only. LOL!


----------



## Glyphen (Sep 17, 2008)

lisa48317 said:


> You're lucky she didn't ask for coordinates to your house - it could be sent AIR mail! Too bad it's one time use only. LOL!


*gulp* I didn't think about that! *hides*


----------

